# Player Rep Roger Mason twitter account gets "hacked" tweets "Looking like a season"



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Looking like a season. How u


Hacked Tweet



> Someone just hacked my account. I did not say its looking like a season!





> I'm sitting here wondering why my phone is ringing off the hook and I look on twitter and see that message. SMH! I wish that were the case


:sarcasm:


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Player Rep Roger Mason twitter account gets "hacked" tweets "Looking like a seaso*

It looks like hacking into someone account seem to be the new-age 
of things today.....Rich-owners getting the best of cheap-owners in 
sports has been the old-age of doing things and the new-age of doing things 
today. So this CBA lockout negotiation is not going to change much 
of whats been going on in todays NBA.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Player Rep Roger Mason twitter account gets "hacked" tweets "Looking like a seaso*

Over the course of the week, various sources with knowledge of the 
talks have shared some of the concepts being discussed with 
ESPN.com. Possibilities presented by the league as alternatives to a 
hard cap include:

• The institution of a sliding "Supertax" that would charge teams $2 in 
luxury tax for every dollar over $70 million in payroll, $3 for every 
dollar over $75 million in payroll and $4 for every dollar for teams with 
payrolls above $80 million

• A provision to allow each team to release one player via the so-called 
"amnesty" clause and gain both salary-cap and luxury-tax relief when that 
player's cap number is removed from the books

• Shortening guaranteed contracts to a maximum of three or four seasons

• Limiting Larry Bird rights -- which enable teams to exceed the salary cap 
to re-sign their own free agents -- to one player per team per season

• Reducing the annual mid-level exception, which was valued at $5.8 million 
last season, to roughly $3 million annually and limiting mid-level contracts to 
a maximum of two or three seasons in length as opposed to the current 
maximum of five seasons

• A new "Carmelo Rule" that would prevent teams -- as the New York 
Knicks did in February with Anthony -- from using a Bird exception to sign or 
extend a player acquired by trade unless they are acquired before July 1 of 
the final season of the player's contract

• The abolition of sign-and-trades and the bi-annual exception worth $2 
million

• Significant reductions in maximum salaries and annual raises and a 5 
percent rollbacks on current contracts 

Each of the new-rules have a hell-no concept when u break it down....example: 

So far there are just four teams with a 2011-2012 payroll currently 
committed to over $70 million right now and that’s the Lakers ($91.3 million), 
The Magic ($74.81 million), The Spurs ($73.18 million) and Celtics ($72.47 
million) – 

so the number of teams impacted by such a harsh tax system is small. 
However the Players view the tax system proposed as a hard cap by 
another name and that’s considered a deal breaker for their side.

To give you a sense of what that means; The Lakers $91.3 million 
payroll would incur $10 million in tax for being over $70 million. 
They would also incur $15 million in tax for being over $75 million and 
$45.2 million for being $11.3 million over $80 million for a grand total of 
$70.2 million in tax. 
Add $70.2 million in tax to their $91.3 million payroll for a 2011-2012 
player cost of $161.5 million. 

Derik Fisher will not put his boss (Bus) into a financial crisis for building a 
contender team. 
And the shortening of guaranteed contracts to 3 years has to be one of 
the foolish ideas on the table.....if u can only offer 3 years guaranteed to 
superstar players "D.Howard, CP3, and Durant," then they are only going 
to sign for 3 years at max salaries.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Player Rep Roger Mason twitter account gets "hacked" tweets "Looking like a seaso*

NBA owners/fans got angry at Stern for allowing the 2007 offseason of the 
Celtics Big-3 to be formulated. And got totally pissed in the 2007-8 season 
when Stern allowed the Lakers to pull off an uneven trade for Pau Gasol. 
The icing on the cake was in the 2010 offseason when owners got a large 
NBA fan-base to follow their anger at Stern for allowing the "Lebron Decision"
........Lebron went "DYNASTY" with his decision.......talk about pissed.....

Damn near 90% of all NBA Fans were "PISSSED-OFF" at Lebron's decision. 
And to make matters really hit a nerve......Miami-Big-3 went to the FINALS 
...........and let a soft-ass Mavs team win the championship in 6 games with 
the Miami Heat playing nonchalant in every 4th quarter. 

Owners & Fans didnt care one bit about the Knicks giving Amare a $100M 
guaranteed contract on sore knees.....when Stern allowed the Knicks to 
complete an uneven trade for superstars "Melo & Billups" that was the last 
straw to an already pushed button for a long-long no solution CBA lockout. 
u cant stop what has already been a big part of the new age.....
Its like trying to negotiate a solution in 2006 to stop your child from texting...

remember the price of texting in 2006


----------

